# Esto es Piura.



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

El norte se las trae con Piura, la ciudad mas bonita del norte (para mi claro):cheers: .


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Que buenas fotos skypiura, se ve que hay progreso en esa región, nunca fui a las playas del norte mas mi proximo viaje al perú estaré por allá:banana:


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

fedox17 said:


> Ah, gracias por la información. Una pregunta más jaja (sorry si te incomodo) qué tal es el cole Montessori una cosa así? Es que tengo una amiga que se mudó este año a Piura y no sé, me entró la curiosidad .
> 
> Por cierto, Miraflores de Piura se parece a San Borja de Lima . Se ve tranquilo.


Para nada me incomoda! haz las preguntas 

El Colegio Montessori es uno de los colegios de nivel de Piura..jejeje,al igual que el Vallesol, las Arenas, Turicara, Jean Piaget, etc.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Muy interesantes las fotos. Piura tiene lo suyo, pero lo que no soporto es el tremendo calor en verano. Están muy bonitas las fotos y la ciudad.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Panorámicas tomadas desde el Piso 10 de la Municipalidad.





























































































La Plaza de Armas.




























Puente bolognesi.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Las panoramicas estan buenazas, esa area verde es un paruqe una reserva? se ve bastantes arboles en la ciudad. Felicitaciones linda ciudad


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Estoy de acuerdo, Piura se ve muuy bien!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Se ve muy bien desde el aire!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Skypiura said:


> Para nada me incomoda! haz las preguntas
> 
> El Colegio Montessori es uno de los colegios de nivel de Piura..jejeje,al igual que el Vallesol, las Arenas, Turicara, Jean Piaget, etc.


Ah qué bueno, entonces mi amiga está en buenas manos jaja. Muchas gracias por la información.

Chéveres tus últimas fotos.


----------



## YoniEBS (Sep 11, 2007)

Que bonita y desarrollada ciudad, siempre me pregunte en que año se construyo ese edificio del bcp.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Otra vista desde noveno piso del Edificio atlas.













Calle Centrica.













Supermercado Cossto.












Una Foto Satelital del Centro


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow, qué chevere el thread, Piura se ve bonita y ordenada, me gustaron las fotos del penúltimo grupo que subieron, hay casas muy interesantes allá.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

waaaaa Piura!! Que recuerdos!! tan linda como siempre


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

se ve bien linda piura!! 
me gusta mucho... es como, diferente  con sus palmeras
y tanto verde... linda linda...


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Cercope said:


> Que buenas fotos. me gusta como se ve la ciudad.
> 
> Donde queda este edificio?


Bueno no me percate de tu pregunta.Es el hotel los portales se ubica en la Plaza de Armas.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*Distrito de Catacaos, se ubica al sur de la Ciudad aprox. 10 km, Y bueno cuando estuve en catacaos tome la rica chicha en poto   *


*Su Iglesia Matriz.​*

























*Sus Calles.​*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Lindas fotos Húber ! Esta es la mejor tanda de fotos. Panorámicas con mis fotos favoritas... Me quedo con esta:


----------

